# Hunt Test Brag



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-that must have been wonderful to see! Very good girl, Rose


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh wow that is so awesome!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Great job!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a good girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good girl!!! Tito is a "duck diver" too, and it scared the heck out of me the first time he did it. Still scares me sometimes because he stays under for kind of a long time and I'm afraid he's caught on something.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Rose has always been my husbands dog since he is the hunter and he does most of the advanced training. However, after yesterday she is all over me - it was like she suddenly realized that Mom can take her duck hunting too!

It was a fun test and there were a lot of great dogs to watch.


----------

